# Ferry Interesting site



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I found this a while back.

Can't help keep having a play around with it.

Anyone else use it?

Click Here for Marine Traffic Site

Trev


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I sea the fascination.
Had to add it to my favourites


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Trev.
But this is more applicable to our needs..................

http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/news_south-coast.asp

Ray.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Bit worried

There's a tanker plodding up the Birmingham & Worcs Canal


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Great site trev...thanks


Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't show my first ship tsmv "City of Port Elizabeth" heading out across the Bay of Biscay.

Ah well, 'pose it was November 5th *1965*!


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Love it , very interesting, thanks for the posting.
Peter.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Love it , very interesting, thanks for the posting.
Peter.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This can't be totally up to date. I can see 3 tankers from my lounge window and they don't appear on this map. Its interesting though and I've saved it as a favourite.

Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tanker*



gelathae said:


> This can't be totally up to date. I can see 3 tankers from my lounge window and they don't appear on this map. Its interesting though and I've saved it as a favourite.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think it shows every ship.

Cannot Always Find Pride of Bilbao or the North Sea P&O's amongst many others.

Must be a nice view you have from that Lounge?


----------

